# Ropensaddle's project pine growing out of roof



## ropensaddle (Aug 14, 2009)

got about half the green off with a :newbie: this tree has a 3 phase right beside her and I tried to get a crane but no access.












I will get more tomorrow I will have one of our members and the new guy who was good help I took it real slow we did not do anything till around 11, as I fully wanted him to understand the scope of this project.
The newspaper people may do some photos tomorrow


----------



## Rookie1 (Aug 14, 2009)

Very cool Rope. Looks like a challenge. Cant wait to see more pics.


----------



## fireman (Aug 14, 2009)

nice rope you got your hands full on this one.crane could park on drive way it looks like good luck stay safe


----------



## brnchbrkr (Aug 14, 2009)

Need some pic's of the root flare please. Top of root ball.

Thanks.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 14, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> Looks like fun!
> 
> Here is your post a little easier to view.



Thank you sir, I messed it up and did not know how to fix it. As to the driveway customer did not want big trucks on it. He is a great guy just does not want the driveway busted and even if he decided to allow, the only crane guy in town will not do trees I will finish it, I have done a few worse but it is definitely taxing. I have the hardest limbs off, so tomorrow should be chucking early but as it gets lower I will have to quarter or wafer them off and pitch about six feet to clear roof. Should be a great time lmao I am gettin too old fer this ####


----------



## ozzy42 (Aug 14, 2009)

Yep,thats a harry one for sure.About the only thing I see a little bit good is that the fifst floor roof is nearly flat.
Are you gonna have enough room between edge of roof and primaries to shove logs?


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 14, 2009)

ozzy42 said:


> Yep,thats a harry one for sure.About the only thing I see a little bit good is that the fifst floor roof is nearly flat.
> Are you gonna have enough room between edge of roof and primaries to shove logs?



Oh yeah, but will have to be careful not to overdo them at the top of the log. The root flare is under the joist and pushing it catywhompis.


----------



## treeslayer (Aug 14, 2009)

rope, you are the man, dawg!

Jeez, I would come work that one for the adventure, call me, I would work for expenses. 

thank god its a pine, huh?


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 14, 2009)

treeslayer said:


> rope, you are the man, dawg!
> 
> Jeez, I would come work that one for the adventure, call me, I would work for expenses.
> 
> thank god its a pine, huh?



You got that right but the limbs are unusually long for a pine. I will update tomorrow it is a pins and needles job fer an old fart lol


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 14, 2009)

Good ####, Rope. You da man.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 14, 2009)

Blakesmaster said:


> Good ####, Rope. You da man.



Nah just an old has bin washed up old fart lol. There was a time though when I would have had that safely down in a day.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 14, 2009)

WOW, Awesome job. Bet it's gonna feel weird sawing indoors.lol Is there a floor where it roots in and is it in a room they use or is it some kind of sundeck. That's a big pine for sure.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 14, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> WOW, Awesome job. Bet it's gonna feel weird sawing indoors.lol Is there a floor where it roots in and is it in a room they use or is it some kind of sundeck. That's a big pine for sure.



It is a sunroom and has a floor that will be taken up some to cut below then redone. I did not measure it but I feel its 40+ inches and a little over a hundred foot.


----------



## treeslayer (Aug 14, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Nah just an old has bin washed up old fart lol. There was a time though when I would have had that safely down in a day.




yeah, but I bet your old arse is charging by the hour. 

What about ziplining, BTW?


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 14, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Nah just an old has bin washed up old fart lol. There was a time though when I would have had that safely down in a day.



You mean 3 hours, right rope? I mean, that's all it would take me, lol.  Seriously, boss, that's tough cuttin' there and kudos to you for tacklin' it.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 14, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> It is a sunroom and has a floor that will be taken up some to cut below then redone. I did not measure it but I feel its 40+ inches and a little over a hundred foot.


How ya gonna lower that big trunk down without trashing the roof. Gonna have to be careful on that one especially with a newbie groundy. That house looks familiar, Is it in the hot springs area.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 14, 2009)

treeslayer said:


> yeah, but I bet your old arse is charging by the hour.
> 
> What about ziplining, BTW?



The oak would be the only candidate for that it is around 59 inch dbh and I get to do some maintenance to it this winter but it is in the wrong spot, nope just a simple rope down to roof cut up pitch off, then chunk the wood I am sooooooooooo freaking glad I bought my gecko's.


----------



## oldirty (Aug 14, 2009)

that tree is a mofo for sure rope. damn!


thanks for the pics.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 14, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> How ya gonna lower that big trunk down without trashing the roof. Gonna have to be careful on that one especially with a newbie groundy. That house looks familiar, Is it in the hot springs area.



Yes it is in Hot Springs I will either quarter and cut blocks or wafer the throw the chunks all freaking day lmao May have to pull up the 395 with a 36" b&c.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 14, 2009)

oldirty said:


> that tree is a mofo for sure rope. damn!
> 
> 
> thanks for the pics.



Hey OD it is not the worst one I have done but it is in the top twenty


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 14, 2009)

Blakesmaster said:


> You mean 3 hours, right rope? I mean, that's all it would take me, lol.  Seriously, boss, that's tough cuttin' there and kudos to you for tacklin' it.



Blakes with a crane prolly be gone in 3 hours for sure friend but I am not in no hurry even if I don't make a lot I will get exposure in the hood!


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 14, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Yes it is in Hot Springs I will either quarter and cut blocks or wafer the throw the chunks all freaking day lmao May have to pull up the 395 with a 36" b&c.


Think i've seen that house before, nice place. All i can say is you da man if you're gonna use the 395 way up in the tree.lol


----------



## treeslayer (Aug 14, 2009)

oldirty said:


> that tree is a mofo for sure rope. damn!
> 
> 
> thanks for the pics.



OD would have to break out the company helicopter for that one.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 14, 2009)

treeslayer said:


> OD would have to break out the company helicopter for that one.



Oh, snap!


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 14, 2009)

treeslayer said:


> OD would have to break out the company helicopter for that one.



Either one of you could do it faster, even the way I have to do it. I know your both excelent climbers. I do appreciate the flattery though


----------



## Nailsbeats (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice Rope, looks like a very unique situation you got yourself into. Good to get some publicity out of it I bet. I don't know much about getting old, but that looks like fun.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 14, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> Nice Rope, looks like a very unique situation you got yourself into. Good to get some publicity out of it I bet. I don't know much about getting old, but that looks like fun.



Had neighbors stopping already I an sure I will get some work out of this one it is in the right place for that. I feel I have a lifetime client too lol


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 15, 2009)

The :newbie: I could not talk him into climbing the tree lol








The old fart again lol Ya'all I have about 50 hours in this week and us old farts need our beauty sleep see you tomorrow.


----------



## treeslayer (Aug 15, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Had neighbors stopping already I an sure I will get some work out of this one it is in the right place for that. I feel I have a lifetime client too lol


 Better knock on wood, have you blocked it down yet? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeslayer (Aug 15, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> l
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, you old guys always leave them ladder steps, too.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 15, 2009)

treeslayer said:


> Yeah, you old guys always leave them ladder steps, too.



Lmao I was using them for wraps to lower to the :newbie:


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 15, 2009)

treeslayer said:


> Better knock on wood, have you blocked it down yet? :hmm3grin2orange:



Now why ya tryin to put some bad mojo on ole rope:monkey: I do that tomorrow :jawdrop:


----------



## treeslayer (Aug 15, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Lmao I was using them for wraps to lower to the :newbie:


 yeah, yeah yeah. that's your story, and you're sticking to it. 

been there, done that. 

and I loves them footrests. 


no mojo intended, my brother, branch removal doesn't lock the client.

yard raking at the end usually does.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 15, 2009)

treeslayer said:


> yeah, yeah yeah. that's your story, and you're sticking to it.
> 
> been there, done that.
> 
> and I loves them footrests.



Is that what they're for


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 15, 2009)

treeslayer said:


> yeah, yeah yeah. that's your story, and you're sticking to it.
> 
> been there, done that.
> 
> ...



I just saw this and I agree fully no mojo intended, my brother, branch removal doesn't lock the client.yard raking at the end usually does. My groundies hate hearing make it purdy lol, but boss it was there before we started, well it is not when we leave.


----------



## treeslayer (Aug 15, 2009)

My groundies hate hearing make it purdy lol, but boss it was there before we started, well it is not when we leave.[/QUOTE]


How true, rakes and blowers sell more than spikes and saws. 

tree gone, but a mess left? no call back, eh?
:censored: groundies.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 15, 2009)

treeslayer said:


> My groundies hate hearing make it purdy lol, but boss it was there before we started, well it is not when we leave.


 

How true, rakes and blowers sell more than spikes and saws. 

tree gone, but a mess left? no call back, eh?
:censored: groundies. [/QUOTE]

I just show them how nice I expect it once if they don't get it after me helping then I don't need them as a groundy. I don't mind raking but I explain that is what they are paid to do, as well as work ropes, fetch water or anything else that I determine is ground work. Some get it, some don't but there is a lack of great help these days, so if I get one that half way tries, I try to make him feel wanted. If they are top rate ground dudes they might get to use the grapple truck to get the last of the job done! I am too fast with it to let them on it during initial clean up. On this job I can't use anything but my garden tractor and trailer so it will be different when the new guy goes to the next job where bucket, skid steer and grapple truck are utilized and he will appreciate their importance.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 15, 2009)

Time for the old fart to hit it again lmfao


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 15, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Time for the old fart to hit it again lmfao



Stay safe, boss. I gotsta get my butt in gear soon hear too.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 15, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Time for the old fart to hit it again lmfao


Be careful out there and take more pics.


----------



## John464 (Aug 15, 2009)

nice, looks like a challenge. shame they didnt want a crane on property. thats a crane tree for sure.

were they the original owners that decided it would be a good idea to build house around tree? if so, why are they removing? are they now regretting their decision back then?


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 15, 2009)

Yeah man! Nice thread rope.

I've got a biggun that we started yesterday going on right now too. $4300 for one tree - and its a big bastid indeed. Gotta get back to that tree monday. I'm taking pics so that some day I can be as cool as you and dano, lol.

Realistically I'm gonna be pushing the limits of the old dump truck and tractor on this one...really dreaming about a IH 4700 lately. Not this year though, gotta save my money, one never knows this year.  

Looking forward to following this tread ya mangy old dog ya! 

BTW, the geckos are sweet aint they.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 15, 2009)

Well the old fart got some more done but the :newbie: took the pics going to have to show him the zoom feature lol. It was like too hot for the old fart today but got all green off and mostly loaded and hauled. I told him I may have to take a break monday and try and finish tuesday I get wore out sooner now and don't want fatigue ruining a good job. Besides I have some gravy to bust out Monday lmao. The owner bought the house like this and is not responsible for the  building practice. I love my gecks they will allow me to climb until Im 70 lol here is what it looks like now.


----------



## Tree Pig (Aug 15, 2009)

I notice as your getting higher the nubs your leaving are getting longer.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 15, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I notice as your getting higher the nubs your leaving are getting longer.



Those were to lower from to keep the limbs from getting caught on my foot stools


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 15, 2009)

I got it down to where my feet are here and quit for today more pics next week


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 15, 2009)

I would have blocked down much further but this thing cover me my ropes and everything in sap my knot was peta to body thrust and wore me down with 96 degree temps.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey Rope, what this Gecko climbing thing you're talking about?


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 15, 2009)

Metals406 said:


> Hey Rope, what this Gecko climbing thing you're talking about?



Spurs they are way more comfortable and us old farts need all the help we can get:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ozzy42 (Aug 15, 2009)

Nice pics rope.


You know what they say about how to eat an elephant,
































One bite at a time.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 15, 2009)

treeslayer said:


> My groundies hate hearing make it purdy lol, but boss it was there before we started, well it is not when we leave.


 

How true, rakes and blowers sell more than spikes and saws. 

tree gone, but a mess left? no call back, eh?
:censored: groundies. [/QUOTE]

Did ya see the stihl br 600 on the roof Stihl blows lol


----------



## treemandan (Aug 15, 2009)

Real nice Ropes. Looking swell.


Sounds like this is a T and M job and you are dealing with other opurtunites from doing the work and its good exposure.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 15, 2009)

Special thanks and kudo's to Tackle tree who is one of our members and great help for a scrawny feller lmao. The :newbie: was supposed to get an action picture of him too I am going to have a talk with him Monday Thanks Tackle


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 15, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Real nice Ropes. Looking swell.
> 
> 
> Sounds like this is a T and M job and you are dealing with other opurtunites from doing the work and its good exposure.



Nah just an old fart trying to make a living lol I had to show ya'all I can climb even if I am slower than molasses on yoopers front porch.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 15, 2009)

sweet rope. sweet. you really have to wonder about what those people were thinking of as they built that around a tree.....:monkey:


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 15, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> I would have blocked down much further but this thing cover me my ropes and everything in sap my knot was peta to body thrust and wore me down with 96 degree temps.


Man the heat was tough today for some reason. Nice pics at least ya got the limbs off. I bet that sap is bad, i hate cuttin pines this time of the year. They get everything gooey and sticky. That crap don't wanna come off either.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 15, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Man the heat was tough today for some reason. Nice pics at least ya got the limbs off. I bet that sap is bad, i hate cuttin pines this time of the year. They get everything gooey and sticky. That crap don't wanna come off either.



It makes the blakes or taught line hitch hard to slide and peta body thrusting. Also I stayed up too late then had a problem sleeping which further complicated my efforts today. I was happy with the day we got most of the green hauled so not bad imo.


----------



## clearance (Aug 15, 2009)

Good job Rope, now, whats up with this talk of body thrusting, like why.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 15, 2009)

clearance said:


> Good job Rope, now, whats up with this talk of body thrusting, like why.



Us old farts need our exercise and when I cant get my arms any further than the sides, oh heck Clearance you friggin know why, I am a chicken lmao


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 15, 2009)

just curious rope...how much an avg groundie make workin for you?


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 15, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> just curious rope...how much an avg groundie make workin for you?



Average are hired through a temp service so they are covered on comp. Subs with waiver depends but no less than 2 bills and folks I wish I could afford to pay Tackle way more,maybe some day. He really is a fine helper and a great chap and is not really scrawny. I just joke him cause he makes two of me lol He is also a climber and if he climbs any in the future with me I will pay him well.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 15, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Average are hired through a temp service so they are covered on comp. Subs with waiver depends but no less than 2 bills and folks I wish I could afford to pay Tackle way more,maybe some day. He really is a fine helper and a great chap and is not really scrawny. I just joke him cause he makes two of me lol He is also a climber and if he climbs any in the future with me I will pay him well.



ah...i wish i could find an arborist out here to work for....


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 15, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> ah...i wish i could find an arborist out here to work for....



Have you tried Vaden he is certified and knows a lot of climbers out there or 2 dogs. I don't have enough work to stay busy yet with all the illegals and wannabees bidding too low. I can only dream of what you all get for jobs like these. It is a hard market here, I was second highest bid on this tree and am embarrassed to tell you what I bid. Just for kicks what would you guy's in other areas bid for this tree?


----------



## Hddnis (Aug 15, 2009)

Rope, looks like a fun job!

I hear ya' on the pitch. I don't work on pines if I can help it. When I do I get several bottles of the rubbing alchohol from the pharmacy. The alchohol and a bunch of rags keep me running smooth. I give everything a basic cleaning on lunch break at least.

I just got done yesterday taking down an oak that was hemmed in on three sides. It might as well have been growing out of a roof. We didn't dent or scratch a thing! Several people said we couldn't get it down safely. Sadly I was too busy working to get any pictures this time. It was a three day job.



Mr. HE


----------



## Hddnis (Aug 15, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Have you tried Vaden he is certified and knows a lot of climbers out there or 2 dogs. I don't have enough work to stay busy yet with all the illegals and wannabees bidding too low. I can only dream of what you all get for jobs like these. It is a hard market here, I was second highest bid on this tree and am embarrassed to tell you what I bid. Just for kicks what would you guy's in other areas bid for this tree?





Rope, with a crane, just going by the pictures, $2500.00. Without the crane I'd bid about $3500.00. We would probably make it a one day job either way. We might have more toys to throw at it. Still looks to me like you are doing a good job of it.



Mr. HE


----------



## ozzy42 (Aug 15, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Have you tried Vaden he is certified and knows a lot of climbers out there or 2 dogs. I don't have enough work to stay busy yet with all the illegals and wannabees bidding too low. I can only dream of what you all get for jobs like these. It is a hard market here, I was second highest bid on this tree and am embarrassed to tell you what I bid. Just for kicks what would you guy's in other areas bid for this tree?



I don'y know how it is where you are ,but I worked a little bit in the cabbot,beebe,searcy area last year,I would guess1700-1900 probly got the job without any stump work.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 15, 2009)

Hddnis said:


> Rope, with a crane, just going by the pictures, $2500.00. Without the crane I'd bid about $3500.00. We would probably make it a one day job either way. We might have more toys to throw at it. Still looks to me like you are doing a good job of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. HE



I want to hear more bids before telling you the cold hard truth but if you done this job without the crane in one day 96 degrees and 89% humidity my hat is off to you. The three phase combined with the fireplace made the large lower limbs extremely hard.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 15, 2009)

ozzy42 said:


> I don'y know how it is where you are ,but I worked a little bit in the cabbot,beebe,searcy area last year,I would guess1700-1900 probly got the job without any stump work.



Lmfao I would like to see this stump ground  You da man


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 15, 2009)

ozzy42 said:


> I don'y know how it is where you are ,but I worked a little bit in the cabbot,beebe,searcy area last year,I would guess1700-1900 probly got the job without any stump work.


You were in my neck of the woods. Wish i would have known it, Would have made a visit.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 15, 2009)

Rope, I'm gonna retire in four years from my present job. You gonna hire me to be a groundie.:monkey:


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 15, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> You were in my neck of the woods. Wish i would have known it, Would have made a visit.



I went by your area on the way to do 30 stumps two days ago but had no time


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 15, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Rope, I'm gonna retire in four years from my present job. You gonna hire me to be a groundie.:monkey:



Why not, can you put ice in the water jug, run the skid steer, hold a rope? :Eye: in four years hopefully I will be in the market for fulltime hiring of both groundies and climbers, then ole ropes can set his ole arse on a crane lmao


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 15, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> I went by your area on the way to do 30 stumps two days ago but had no time


Yep i understand that. Seems like here lately there's no time for nothing. Not enough hours in the day.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 15, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Why not, can you put ice in the water jug, run the skid steer, hold a rope? :Eye: in four years hopefully I will be in the market for fulltime hiring of both groundies and climbers, then ole ropes can set his ole arse on a crane lmao


LOL, I will do better. How about ice in the Gatorade. The skid steer no can drive. Hold a rope, Is that a proposition.You're gonna have to look good in a bikini first.lmao Just messin with ya cause when i retire i don't wanna work, just fish and hunt.lol


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 15, 2009)

Hddnis said:


> Rope, with a crane, just going by the pictures, $2500.00. Without the crane I'd bid about $3500.00. We would probably make it a one day job either way. We might have more toys to throw at it. Still looks to me like you are doing a good job of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. HE



I want to hear more bids before telling you the cold hard truth but if you done this job without the crane in one day 96 degrees and 89% humidity my hat is off to you. The three phase combined with the fireplace made the large lower limbs extremely hard.

PS: remember this is the first tree I have climbed in over 6 months as I am usually in my bucket truck.


----------



## Hddnis (Aug 15, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> I want to hear more bids before telling you the cold hard truth but if you done this job without the crane in one day 96 degrees and 89% humidity my hat is off to you. The three phase combined with the fireplace made the large lower limbs extremely hard.
> 
> PS: remember this is the first tree I have climbed in over 6 months as I am usually in my bucket truck.





I certainly don't mean to minimize the job or pretend that we'd just cruise through it. The three phase adds a real bit of trouble. The heat would slow me down too. 

I'm curious if you have a GCRS or similar that you are using? 

We are seeing overall lower prices on tree work here. Also finding good guys who are willing to work for a little less. Established clients help. Being known as a go to for hard removals certainly helps. I'm guessing the media on this can only help you with future jobs. 

So, you bid $1300.00?


Mr. HE


----------



## ozzy42 (Aug 15, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Lmfao I would like to see this stump ground  You da man



I have taken off the door and went into a lanai before to grind a stump with a 252.
It was a total PITA,,grind for 2-3 minutes then let the fumes and dust settle down ,then go back at it untill finished.

It was not a big ol sappy pine stump though.I think it was a ficus that was let to grow out of the wood deck for too long.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 15, 2009)

Hddnis said:


> I certainly don't mean to minimize the job or pretend that we'd just cruise through it. The three phase adds a real bit of trouble. The heat would slow me down too.
> 
> I'm curious if you have a GCRS or similar that you are using?
> 
> ...



Lol here is my grcs but it was too far away like 30 miles lol


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 15, 2009)

ozzy42 said:


> I have taken off the door and went into a lanai before to grind a stump with a 252.
> It was a total PITA,,grind for 2-3 minutes then let the fumes and dust settle down ,then go back at it untill finished.
> 
> It was not a big ol sappy pine stump though.I think it was a ficus that was let to grow out of the wood deck for too long.



Don't think I could sell him on that maybe an alpine magnum but my sc602 would be impossible for sure.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 15, 2009)

I will be taking the tri-dominant maple out after trying not to destroy it. I talked with him and it needs to go before being a problem itself maybe plant a saucer Magnolia!


----------



## chucknduck (Aug 15, 2009)

In new mexico we would charge $2000, only if they would let us drive our grapple on their drive way to load the big logs and brush, 2500$ if we had to dolly them to the curb. We did a job once where we had to carry the tree through the house, because neither neighbor had a gate and the right of way was to small for vehicles !


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 15, 2009)

chucknduck said:


> In new mexico we would charge $2000, only if they would let us drive our grapple on their drive way to load the big logs, $3000 if we had to dolly them to the curb.



Lol big logs explain ok you going to block them lower to? PS: if he would allow big trucks on drive don't you think I would be riding a crane?


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 16, 2009)

I got to tell you I don't care to do the big log blocking with my old arse on the spar no mo. I can't afford health insurance yet and comp wont pay my bills or for that matter anything as owner. Ok with a groundie that can't let it run without letting it get away. I have the big porty and a nice arborist block but would rather just waffer and throw. I would do it with tackle on the rope but he works elsewhere but really it is my belief taking huge sections is sort of asking for trouble. I only have had four stitches in 26 years of extreme tree work and would like to keep it that way. I will do large wood to a host tree or where shock load is not a possibility. I had an experience with a large log and new ground guy that broke me from the process.


----------



## Hddnis (Aug 16, 2009)

I hate catching big wood. I would not say I'm cured, because I tried it again yesterday. Newer groundie didn't let it run and it bounced around. He gave it just enough rope that combined with the lean it was wrapping around the tree at ME! I was a little upset! I saw it happening and managed to deflect it with my right leg, which basically pushed me out of the way. There has got to be a better way. That makes two close-ish calls I've had in ten years catching big wood on a spar. The flip side is the dozens of times it has gone smoothly.



Mr. HE


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 16, 2009)

Hddnis said:


> I hate catching big wood. I would not say I'm cured, because I tried it again yesterday. Newer groundie didn't let it run and it bounced around. He gave it just enough rope that combined with the lean it was wrapping around the tree at ME! I was a little upset! I saw it happening and managed to deflect it with my right leg, which basically pushed me out of the way. There has got to be a better way. That makes two close-ish calls I've had in ten years catching big wood on a spar. The flip side is the dozens of times it has gone smoothly.
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. HE



I agree I did it alot through the years but for a company providing comp huge difference imho. I am getting older and I know it, that does not mean I can't do good work or extreme work, it just means my reflexes, speed and healing are different now.


----------



## stihlhere (Aug 16, 2009)

i cant tell a lot about the power lines but i would probly bid 2000.00 to 2500.00 and i say it is worth 3500.00 but there are some here in south georgia that would do it for 800.00 to 1000.00.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 16, 2009)

Ok guy's I won bid at 2k and was second highest I agree it is worth 3500.00 and hope the market rises here. This guy is one that would have paid me 3500.00 but they are far and few and I must not lose all my calls. I am amassed at low bid on this tree but the owner just laughed when the guy told him 650.00 PS: the customer has been a blast to work with jokes me all the time and I am taking my time for several reasons one it is a bad tree 2 it is in a great neighborhood that I hope to work in and 3 It is hot as hell.


----------



## Hddnis (Aug 16, 2009)

2k is not as bad as I was thinking it would be. lol Worth every penny of it. Looks like you are in the ball park overall.

We have the stupid low ballers here too. They often break things and leave a huge mess. Not sure how they operate from day to day with prices like that.



Mr. HE


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 16, 2009)

Hddnis said:


> 2k is not as bad as I was thinking it would be. lol Worth every penny of it. Looks like you are in the ball park overall.
> 
> We have the stupid low ballers here too. They often break things and leave a huge mess. Not sure how they operate from day to day with prices like that.
> 
> ...



The bad thing is they get all the cake I have thought of running a cost cutter ad just to run the riff raff off but the reality is; once they have seen good work too cheap they will expect it. My customer is likely to tip me on this job but it will be ok if he don't because I believe he wont bother even calling others from now on. He has more work in the future and friends and family all over town. These are the clients I am trying to build relationships with.


----------



## stihlhere (Aug 16, 2009)

I would have done it for 2000.00 and with the publicity you didn't do bad. I cant believe that 650.00 bid. On the other hand check out my post under where has all the tree work gone.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 16, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Lol big logs explain ok you going to block them lower to? PS: if he would allow big trucks on drive don't you think I would be riding a crane?



No truck on drive but big pine tthrough roof and wires OK? See, that's funny but not really. I would have asked the guy straight out if he was f-ing with me and if I was about to be told I was on TV. HMMM?
Aside from that the job is just what The Ropes was in the market for. Out here in Chester County we have been hoping you would land something grand to keep the fires burning and are happy to see the pics. I would have used a speedline :greenchainsaw:


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 16, 2009)

treemandan said:


> No truck on drive but big pine tthrough roof and wires OK? See, that's funny but not really. I would have asked the guy straight out if he was f-ing with me and if I was about to be told I was on TV. HMMM?
> Aside from that the job is just what The Ropes was in the market for. Out here in Chester County we have been hoping you would land something grand to keep the fires burning and are happy to see the pics. I would have used a speedline :greenchainsaw:



Yeah lol it is just extra work right? Anyway speed line was thought of but reality is the only direction it could be directed is not good. It would take it through a huge and beautiful red oak with a 56" dbh ,that ;I get to clean and do a little reduction on one side on later. The longer it takes the more exposure I get lmao, cheap advertising if you can understand my meaning? Too bad for me I can't afford those fancy grcs but heck as oldirty told me once I am one of those bucket babies lmao.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 16, 2009)

*I like the term "bucket queen" personally*

Dont feel bad rope, I'm getting that way too.

Saw this landscaper broad that gets me work at the gas station the other day and she says to me "do you even climb anymore"? I almost felt insulted. I said "yeah, but only when I have to...I climbed one last week". I was feeling sort of defensive, lol.

Times change I guess - but I still got it.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 16, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> Dont feel bad rope, I'm getting that way too.
> 
> Saw this landscaper broad that gets me work at the gas station the other day and she says to me "do you even climb anymore"? I almost felt insulted. I said "yeah, but only when I have to...I climbed one last week". I was feeling sort of defensive, lol.
> 
> Times change I guess - but I still got it.



Lmao it is funny they all call us that but look what they are doing now he he he he.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 16, 2009)

LOL.

I was thinking the other day that perhaps oldirty, with all that fancy new equipment, could possibly take down a tree without even having to physically touch it - other than with the saw. Ewww...dirty, stinky tree :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 16, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> LOL.
> 
> I was thinking the other day that perhaps oldirty, with all that fancy new equipment, could possibly take down a tree without even having to physically touch it - other than with the saw. Ewww...dirty, stinky tree :hmm3grin2orange:



Alanthius may they have them all here's to em eh Man supposed to have one day off shesh gotta go now to grind eight stumps lol


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Aug 16, 2009)

come on' guys gotta teach them groundies how to run it, my mentor taught me to run the ropes no block no porta wrap and with i can lower big wood with almost "any climber" im 150lbs and i take it where u cut it and you gonna be good. only 4 years ex. im 23 gotta pay the groundies good to stay being groundies. you know the good ones always wanna climb. i climb but mostly do ground work because of my rope skills. They just have to pay me better than the average ground guy. 

so if you wanna see fly me out for a big job and ill show ur newb groundies how its done


----------



## Hddnis (Aug 16, 2009)

TreEmergencyB said:


> come on' guys gotta teach them groundies how to run it, my mentor taught me to run the ropes no block no porta wrap and with i can lower big wood with almost "any climber" im 150lbs and i take it where u cut it and you gonna be good. only 4 years ex. im 23 gotta pay the groundies good to stay being groundies. you know the good ones always wanna climb. i climb but mostly do ground work because of my rope skills. They just have to pay me better than the average ground guy.
> 
> so if you wanna see fly me out for a big job and ill show ur newb groundies how its done




That's big talk, but I guess if you can back it up then you'll be able to make the payments on your mouth mortgage.


Mr. HE


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Aug 16, 2009)

Hddnis said:


> That's big talk, but I guess if you can back it up then you'll be able to make the payments on your mouth mortgage.
> 
> 
> Mr. HE



big talk? it aint that hard to let er run then slower down b4 it rag dolls the climber i mean goin for a ride is part of the job a good groundie just makes i less of a ride i was green at one time and jacked my mentor around plenty of times but i learned from my mistakes 

if you feel comfortable putting a piece on the lowering line i feel comfy getting it down safley strong enougn rope and wraps do a great thing


----------



## oldirty (Aug 16, 2009)

looks good rope! a monumental task regardless who you put in the tree. but it is nice to see an old dog still barking from the tree top.


thanks for sharing bro. 

and yes mds, i probably wouldve gotten some sap on me from setting the slings. lol.


hey treeslayer, if the 38ton couldnt reach it from the street then i gotta bet the 60ton we can use (another tree company crane) couldve gotten to it! and i just heard they got a 115ton the other day. oldirty will be swinging from that thing by winter, i just know it! lol.

hey rope. honest opinion. how much more saw it that 200t than the 334t you had been running?


new geckos? what next the 500$ ergovation saddle? you put a pulley under your knot yet? 

stay safe buddy!


----------



## fishercat (Aug 16, 2009)

*i agree.*



Hddnis said:


> Rope, with a crane, just going by the pictures, $2500.00. Without the crane I'd bid about $3500.00. We would probably make it a one day job either way. We might have more toys to throw at it. Still looks to me like you are doing a good job of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. HE



those figures sound about right.maybe a hair more.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 16, 2009)

oldirty said:


> looks good rope! a monumental task regardless who you put in the tree. but it is nice to see an old dog still barking from the tree top.
> 
> 
> thanks for sharing bro.
> ...



Nah us old farts don't need all that fancy stuff lol The 200 was not that good until the screen came out but I have come to like it. Mine is not purdy as some on this site, even though it is newer. It is more saw than the 334t but then it was over twice the price too.:monkey: I honestly can't complain about its performance thus far though. So OD is it safe to say your a crane Queen:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## oldirty (Aug 16, 2009)

no its not safe. 

but if i keep up at this pace crane baby would be acceptable. 

btw. the only way to climb off the ball is with a rope bag. just a little fyi for ya. lol.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 16, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> Dont feel bad rope, I'm getting that way too.
> 
> Saw this landscaper broad that gets me work at the gas station the other day and she says to me "do you even climb anymore"? I almost felt insulted. I said "yeah, but only when I have to...I climbed one last week". I was feeling sort of defensive, lol.
> 
> Times change I guess - but I still got it.



Ok then how about just queen then?


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 16, 2009)

oldirty said:


> no its not safe.
> 
> but if i keep up at this pace crane baby would be acceptable.
> 
> btw. the only way to climb off the ball is with a rope bag. just a little fyi for ya. lol.



You keep all that stuff up and ole rope may have to come up there a works with ya a week lol


----------



## oldirty (Aug 16, 2009)

i thought you hated it up this way?


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 16, 2009)

oldirty said:


> i thought you hated it up this way?



OD I can do anything for a week and back in the eighties, I was doing many of these trees with less gear than I have now. I am really rusty but if I started daily climbing again for several weeks I could keep up with you I promise.


----------



## oldirty (Aug 16, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> OD I can do anything for a week and back in the eighties, I was doing many of these trees with less gear than I have now. I am really rusty but if I started daily climbing again for several weeks I could keep up with you I promise.



at the very least that self proclaimed "bucket belly" would disappear! lol.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 16, 2009)

oldirty said:


> at the very least that self proclaimed "bucket belly" would disappear! lol.



Lmao that the fuel tank my friend, besides ya,all don't know what heat is. I have seen your summer and even climbed in winter on Shoreline drive in MI in -20 with a very cold wind chill. I have been doing this gig all my life and if I stay busy here ok but really my friend, my climb crew in 94 was the bomb. It was a pleasure climbing with a group of men all good climbers. I miss climbing 3000 ft mountain carrying all the gear and then, my five man crew up and down all day long! I did not have no bucket belly then friend lol.


----------



## Hddnis (Aug 17, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Lmao that the fuel tank my friend, besides ya,all don't know what heat is. I have seen your summer and even climbed in winter on Shoreline drive in MI in -20 with a very cold wind chill. I have been doing this gig all my life and if I stay busy here ok but really my friend, my climb crew in 94 was the bomb. It was a pleasure climbing with a group of men all good climbers. I miss climbing 3000 ft mountain carrying all the gear and then, my five man crew up and down all day long! I did not have no bucket belly then friend lol.




Wow! You must sweat rope fiber! lol



Mr. HE


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 17, 2009)

Hddnis said:


> Wow! You must sweat rope fiber! lol
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. HE



Lol I miss my climb crew money stunk but they were the bomb. We had a friggin blast and the town wrote about us we were call the crazy men on the mountain lmao. I did not know what they were meaning until I left the crew to go buy us all a pizza. Everyone in Hot Springs could hear us plainly up there talking and they could see the limbs being cleared too. We talked a lot of #### up there, funny #### too lol. I gave everyone nick names ole rope, then there was crumplestihlskin,shaky,buzzard,and heavy metal. We had me a kinda wild man,
a sleep anywhere man,a cowboy that shook with spurs on the ground,a headbanger that well head banged and my top hand that called himself hawk but I called him buzzard or buzzy for short"sorry oldirty but the buzzard thing was way before your time pard lmao.


----------



## treeslayer (Aug 17, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> I am really rusty but if I started daily climbing again for several weeks I could keep up with you I promise.



And then, in a couple more months, run with me.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 17, 2009)

treeslayer said:


> And then, in a couple more months, run with me.:hmm3grin2orange:



Awwwwwwwwwwww shoot you old dog, I keeps up wit you now he he he he. Hey you be closer too and you have dat ladder lol


----------



## ChiHD (Aug 17, 2009)

Hddnis said:


> Rope, with a crane, just going by the pictures, $2500.00. Without the crane I'd bid about $3500.00. We would probably make it a one day job either way. We might have more toys to throw at it. Still looks to me like you are doing a good job of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. HE



nice job rope...we would be around the same price as above. The white pine I made a video of not to long ago was 2500 and the stump was 525.

Nice to see someone back up their posts with some great work pics!!

Cheers!


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 17, 2009)

Well the mds project sugar maple is down. Just gotta clean up some brush and move about 30 cords of wood - oh, and topsoil the dent from dropping the trunk(s). I thought for awhile there I might eat some of this one, but were getting her. Got two days in so far and shes down, and its all tractor/ground dog work. The massive trunk split into three pieces, nice suprise. Not too bad 1400 per day, right in town.

Waiting to see how rope makes out.

100 in the sun up here today. Hey rope, is it just me or is the bucket like an incubator?? Crikey, its hot in that thing. Beer time.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 17, 2009)

Ok men hang tight I am bringing more picks, late start :newbie: did not show but called supposed to be there tomorrow! I had to come down threes time once bout passed out it was pushing 105 index today and 100 actual bad friggin hot to be chunking wafers.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 17, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Ok men hang tight I am bringing more picks, late start :newbie: did not show but called supposed to be there tomorrow! I had to come down threes time once bout passed out it was pushing 105 index today and 100 actual bad friggin hot to be chunking wafers.


It's about time, Weve been watin on them.lol


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 17, 2009)

First heat stroke lol and all I could do with the 200t.







big saw in action 








LZ lol


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 17, 2009)

TODAY!



Oops, I seen ya posted them. Well did you get it all down. It was hot today.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 17, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> TODAY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No I got a late start had to run some errands but took it from 90 foot to here 3" at a time lol I had bad heat cramps could have got it to roof but arms and shoulders kept locking up I am trying to get done but this heat is killer.















That saw dust is three inch thick on roof forgot blower oh well :newbie: Will have his work cut out in the mourning and I will continue bombing and hopefully be done with this rascal lol.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 17, 2009)

yes it was, hard to keep going without the gatorade. you ever try drinking it. it stops me from cramping up when it's so hot and you sweat more than you're intake of water.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 17, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> yes it was, hard to keep going without the gatorade. you ever try drinking it. it stops me from cramping up when it's so hot and you sweat more than you're intake of water.



Yeah sometimes drink it but lots of water for sure I guzzled water and no pee all day.


----------



## John464 (Aug 17, 2009)

lowering block on adjustable tenex sling with another tag line hooked to winch or truck would of saved you a lot of time bud. i can see handling the wood atr 3fters when you are 10ft above the roof, but everything above that could of been blocked and tag lined out in 10ft sections. would of required more than one ground guy though.

looks like a fun tree! good luck to morrow!


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 17, 2009)

John464 said:


> lowering block on adjustable tenex sling with another tag line hooked to winch or truck would of saved you a lot of time bud. i can see handling the wood atr 3fters when you are 10ft above the roof, but everything above that could of been blocked and tag lined out in 10ft sections. would of required more than one ground guy though.
> 
> looks like a fun tree! good luck to morrow!



Did I tell you I don't care for big sections? I would rather work a little harder than get a friggin broke leg and yes I have done what your saying many ,many times and now don't, that can either tell you something or not. I have to support my family, time spent in recovery is not my idea of supporting them.PS; I did think about doing it though, briefly however just me and the wife today


----------



## ozarktreeman (Aug 17, 2009)

alright rope enough on as,been 3 days days whens that tree comin down.
it,s hot,im old,cant pee.on the:computer:
come on lets get paid already:hmm3grin2orange:



just kidding.really bout time you got to that job though good work!


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 17, 2009)

ozarktreeman said:


> alright rope enough on as,been 3 days days whens that tree comin down.
> it,s hot,im old,cant pee.on the:computer:
> come on lets get paid already:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> ...



Tyin to get caught up so can come up there again lol you goin to the gtg?


----------



## Treetom (Aug 18, 2009)

Good work and nice pics, ropensaddle.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 18, 2009)

Time to hit er again I will see how I feel after stretching I may just get it all cleaned up and go do some cake lol. I may finish it depends on my muscles this mourning. Picks will be taken though.


----------



## ozzy42 (Aug 18, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> No I got a late start had to run some errands but took it from 90 foot to here 3" at a time lol I had bad heat cramps could have got it to roof but arms and shoulders kept locking up I am trying to get done but this heat is killer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Looks like your down to the worst part as far as the trunk goes.
Seems like you have to shove the logs horizontally for another 10-12 ft.

Is it a good solid roof you and groundie can walk on with logs on shoulders ,once you det down to that point?
Some roofs can be deceiving:have nice looking shingles but be very weak uderneath.
I had a groundy step thru a roof one time.
I learned a good lesson from it.



Roofers make pretty good money too.


----------



## Tree Pig (Aug 18, 2009)

I know it happens all the time but I just have to say it. What kind of idiot builds their porch around a tree like that. Now the dip#### has to spend $2500 on tree removal and another $1000 to fix his porch. 

Good work Rope I do not envy you on this job at all.


----------



## Hddnis (Aug 18, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I know it happens all the time but I just have to say it. What kind of idiot builds their porch around a tree like that. Now the dip#### has to spend $2500 on tree removal and another $1000 to fix his porch.
> 
> Good work Rope I do not envy you on this job at all.





I think it is cool. As long as the tree is living and healthy you have something that very few people have. 

If it dies we get paid to safely remove them. I don't see what's not to like.

They are fairly common around here. Mostly decks with a hole in the middle for the tree. I've gotten jobs to enlarge the opening to give the tree more room to grow. 

The one job I did think was a little out there was the one where they built a fifteen foot wide deck that was sixty feet long. In holes in the deck they had three 12' tall Redwood trees planted. Each tree had the bottom 4' of branches removed to clear the deck. In ten years their dream deck is going to be taken over by those trees. 


Mr. HE


----------



## Tree Pig (Aug 18, 2009)

Hddnis said:


> I think it is cool. As long as the tree is living and healthy you have something that very few people have.
> 
> If it dies we get paid to safely remove them. I don't see what's not to like.
> 
> ...




A deck I can kind of understand. Decks are basically semi permanent. House or porch for that matter are meant to be permanent. You could expect a deck to have to be replaced at some point. On the same token you would hope your house, including your covered porch would last forever. Getting paid to take them out is cool I will agree with you there.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 18, 2009)

Guys back home to unload then back to finish I am to the hole already and most of the blocks from yesterday loaded going to be close to finishing tonight may have a little make it pretty stuff left but hope fully done. Some hack made the newspaper tried to fell a large tree knocked power line down onto a car the transformer was in the back glass. The story said he was a tree care specialist lol he was arrested, he fled the scene and came back they are charging him with a felony. They said he was charging 250.00 to take the tree down seems you get what you pay for ehhhhhhh?


----------



## Hddnis (Aug 18, 2009)

Let me take a brief moment to thank the Lord for Hacks who make us look gooooooooood! lol


Rope, what do you do with the wood?



Mr. HE


----------



## fishercat (Aug 18, 2009)

*glad no one was hurt.*



ropensaddle said:


> Guys back home to unload then back to finish I am to the hole already and most of the blocks from yesterday loaded going to be close to finishing tonight may have a little make it pretty stuff left but hope fully done. Some hack made the newspaper tried to fell a large tree knocked power line down onto a car the transformer was in the back glass. The story said he was a tree care specialist lol he was arrested, he fled the scene and came back they are charging him with a felony. They said he was charging 250.00 to take the tree down seems you get what you pay for ehhhhhhh?



otherwise.........................:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## lego1970 (Aug 18, 2009)

That's a heck of a job. In the one pic, I thought that doesn't look too bad, but then one of the other pics put it into perspective. That doesn't look fun at all but it will be great pics to put into a job refrence type book. Talk about zero tolerance for mishaps. I hear ya on the cramping. I've tried bananas, energy drinks, etc, and they help, but after awhile my legs, forearms, and especially my hands cramp up big time. Hope you got the rest down safely, good job and nice pics.


----------



## ozzy42 (Aug 18, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Guys back home to unload then back to finish I am to the hole already and most of the blocks from yesterday loaded going to be close to finishing tonight may have a little make it pretty stuff left but hope fully done. Some hack made the newspaper tried to fell a large tree knocked power line down onto a car the transformer was in the back glass. The story said he was a tree care specialist lol he was arrested, he fled the scene and came back they are charging him with a felony. They said he was charging 250.00 to take the tree down seems you get what you pay for ehhhhhhh?





daaaayum,found a link with pic of car and transformer
IMO an accident can happen to anybody ,pro or hack,but to leave a scene like that is both unprofessional,and cowardice.

http://www.hotsr.com/


----------



## ozarktreeman (Aug 18, 2009)

rope AKA kenneth taylor:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't know you Rope, but my hat is off to you. You got a job, (tough job), and you made a job plan knowing your dislikes (rigging big ) and the non available access with big equiptment, newbies and etc..., You planned it and did it and most of all, you stuck it out. I would have done it the same way only because I would know what I could do and plan the job with that. Good job Rope.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 18, 2009)

jefflovstrom said:


> I don't know you Rope, but my hat is off to you. You got a job, (tough job), and you made a job plan knowing your dislikes (rigging big ) and the non available access with big equiptment, newbies and etc..., You planned it and did it and most of all, you stuck it out. I would have done it the same way only because I would know what I could do and plan the job with that. Good job Rope.
> Jeff



+ 1 on that. 

sometimes it is what it is, I suppose....realistically speaking.

Sweet job again though.


----------



## treeslayer (Aug 18, 2009)

*Ropes body shop and tree specialist*


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 18, 2009)

Ok guy's almost finished and a thunderstorm shut me down pics coming.!


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 18, 2009)

:newbie: thinks my tractor's xc :hmm3grin2orange: 













Went to dump here!








from here it's gravy man two mo hours and I am done then one or two more picks









The skylight lmao


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 18, 2009)

I cut from the skylight to here in a violent thunderstorm and ran out of fuel lol. I used the 395 ran it out then the 2101 then the 372 this tree burned two gallons and almost done ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh lmao.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 18, 2009)

jefflovstrom said:


> I don't know you Rope, but my hat is off to you. You got a job, (tough job), and you made a job plan knowing your dislikes (rigging big ) and the non available access with big equiptment, newbies and etc..., You planned it and did it and most of all, you stuck it out. I would have done it the same way only because I would know what I could do and plan the job with that. Good job Rope.
> Jeff



Thanks, I have done a bunch of these type trees actually worse and never took pics
I don't mind rigging big wood when insured for my injury, so don't get the wrong idea. Also with a green :newbie: and the scope of this project and ramifications if something went astray I opted for the no problem work your butt off method. The easy way is not always best imho.:monkey: The only one covered for an accident is my :newbie:


----------



## oldirty (Aug 18, 2009)

gotta admit that ol' dog still got some bite left in him!

good work rope. i tip my hardhat to ya. thanks for sharing. and heres to hoping the neighborhood recognizes quality work when they see it.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 18, 2009)

oldirty said:


> gotta admit that ol' dog still got some bite left in him!
> 
> good work rope. i tip my hardhat to ya. thanks for sharing. and heres to hoping the neighborhood recognizes quality work when they see it.



I hope so Mayor lives two doors down the a senator couple more down! People been slowing stopping so they will hopefully remember ole rope and hopefully it will be bucket work then lol Also I told the owner today I could have blocked down a 300 foot redwood with a little room to bomb faster than this tree at 3" a cut.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 19, 2009)

Hddnis said:


> Let me take a brief moment to thank the Lord for Hacks who make us look gooooooooood! lol
> 
> 
> Rope, what do you do with the wood?
> ...



Its pine which is junk I will burn it though in my odwf. I get so much dead oak in a years time pine rots and I mean a 100 grapple truck loads. Oak on the other hand gets tw6'd


----------



## Hddnis (Aug 19, 2009)

I've been thinking about getting a shaving mill for pine. All the horse stables around here use that for bedding. The mill I'm looking at will take anything from small chunks to 8' logs up to 40" diameter. 


Mr. HE


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 19, 2009)

Hddnis said:


> I've been thinking about getting a shaving mill for pine. All the horse stables around here use that for bedding. The mill I'm looking at will take anything from small chunks to 8' logs up to 40" diameter.
> 
> 
> Mr. HE



Interesting I know of a sawyer that said something about doing that here. I am great friends with him said he may buy my logs if he gets it. I let timber rot it stinks but does not pay the trouble and fuel to haul.









Ok time to hit er again, this time done


----------



## TackleTree (Aug 19, 2009)

*Congrats!*

Good Job Rope! Glad you got it under the roof line safely! Man what a wild storm yesterday evening! Bet the HO was even happier to have that tree gone. It was a Pleasure as always working with you Rope! I got your back anytime...as long as it is after 5 and on the weekends..LOL. I have to admit rope is an old bastage, but he can do the work of a not so old one! . Quality ! Fella's I have to admit that this tree was something special. We hashed around all the details of the job, how it could be done faster easier price, equipment...etc I beleive it was done the safest way possible. Heck I had to be careful chunking wood off the roof cause the 3 phase was right there. This job was either a Tree climbers Dream or Nightmare. Great Job rope! You know where to find me!!! Oh and to the NEWB. Well HE isnt the biggest guy in the world for a groundie, but I have to admit he is coachable and I caught him thinking a few times!!! KEEP IT UP AND ONE DAY YOU MAY BE CLIMBING. You have a good opportunity to work for a Knowledgable and patient Tree Climber. Later dudes. Off to the Grind!


----------



## ChiHD (Aug 19, 2009)

you said you would tell us at the end what you priced it for...looking back do you feel it was worth it?

here's to finishing what you start. Cheers!


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 19, 2009)

SS this is just for you bud lol


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 19, 2009)

ArborCARE(705) said:


> you said you would tell us at the end what you priced it for...looking back do you feel it was worth it?
> 
> here's to finishing what you start. Cheers!



Well that question is hard to answer how many times do we end up working for less than our worth? The truth is no but the market is brutal, this tree could have easily been worth 4k. I have one more picture of my cleanup which is done, so I have to dump and head back to pick up tractor and take a pick I always finish and to the best of my ability. I have actually lost money on maybe two jobs before, this was not one just did not pay my usual rate, which I knew going in. In business it is called a loss leader, it just hurts more on hard physical labor I have more work to do there this winter and someone that will undoubtedly spread a good word for ole rope.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 19, 2009)

TackleTree said:


> Good Job Rope! Glad you got it under the roof line safely! Man what a wild storm yesterday evening! Bet the HO was even happier to have that tree gone. It was a Pleasure as always working with you Rope! I got your back anytime...as long as it is after 5 and on the weekends..LOL. I have to admit rope is an old bastage, but he can do the work of a not so old one! . Quality ! Fella's I have to admit that this tree was something special. We hashed around all the details of the job, how it could be done faster easier price, equipment...etc I beleive it was done the safest way possible. Heck I had to be careful chunking wood off the roof cause the 3 phase was right there. This job was either a Tree climbers Dream or Nightmare. Great Job rope! You know where to find me!!! Oh and to the NEWB. Well HE isnt the biggest guy in the world for a groundie, but I have to admit he is coachable and I caught him thinking a few times!!! KEEP IT UP AND ONE DAY YOU MAY BE CLIMBING. You have a good opportunity to work for a Knowledgable and patient Tree Climber. Later dudes. Off to the Grind!



Thanks Tackle so since ya got my back I can stir up some #### now lmao I will definitely try to come up with more for us to do from time to time.


----------



## Hddnis (Aug 19, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Interesting I know of a sawyer that said something about doing that here. I am great friends with him said he may buy my logs if he gets it. I let timber rot it stinks but does not pay the trouble and fuel to haul.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A couple of other local companies will also bring me their pine logs. I figured it out and payback on the machine is two years based on a conservative estimate of tonnage moved. We'll see.

Looks like you did a real good job getting that pine down under a host of difficult conditions. 


Mr. HE


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 19, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> SS this is just for you bud lol


Can't see it.Must be for poison ivy, Got that crap all over the arms. Nice job on the tree. I noticed it was sittin on the stump.lol Oh wait it must be some Gatorade sittin on a finished job.lol


----------



## ozarktreeman (Aug 19, 2009)

beautiful rope,now get your arse up here.
picked up one just like with your name on it.one of these small red oaks.
eheheheh!

nice job though buddy


----------



## ozzy42 (Aug 19, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Can't see it.Must be for poison ivy, Got that crap all over the arms. Nice job on the tree. I noticed it was sittin on the stump.lol Oh wait it must be some Gatorade sittin on a finished job.lol



Doesn't look so bad now that its all done ,eh rope.
What took you so long?



Just bustin ballz.
You did a good job and followed thru with it,safe ,and sound,,all that counts.
Glad it worked out for you .Looks like you made at least a few dollars,and some real good reference work is sure to come your way.All the advertising in the world can't buy that.


I had an absolutely disaster of a day that ended up with me making a whopping $40 after spending a half day looking for a large Italian
clay pot[ 22 in dia]
that broke because I tried to put in the extra effort to keep some dust out of the pool .I tied a tarp to the ficus in the pot,and another tree,and a slight breeze blew the pot over,,,looked a lot heavier.
All that for a $150-[minus $110 for the pot] trim job that took 45 minutes to complete,and 4 hrs messing with the stupid pot.I went to 5 places before I found the same pot.
Some days a pigeon,,some days a statue.
Oh well ,tomorrow's another day.


----------



## LTREES (Aug 19, 2009)

Nice job Rope, I enjoyed the pictures you showed us. Thanks for taking the time to share. 

LT...


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 19, 2009)

ozarktreeman said:


> beautiful rope,now get your arse up here.
> picked up one just like with your name on it.one of these small red oaks.
> eheheheh!
> 
> nice job though buddy



I'm a trying but the deck is stacked for a little while I will come up if your in a bind just pm me or call and I will hold some jobs off. I looked and think I sealed the deal on 17 pines as big as this one but easy bombing and skid a grapple truck will be used. She's not in a huge hurry except for a seriously dead one I will get caught up this weekend then do one day at her residence maybe make it up till the golf course squeels lol


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 19, 2009)

ozzy42 said:


> Doesn't look so bad now that its all done ,eh rope.
> What took you so long?
> 
> 
> ...



Ain't that the truth,good for you though bite the bullet and take your loss. I have done so before stinks but cost of business.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 19, 2009)

LTREES said:


> Nice job Rope, I enjoyed the pictures you showed us. Thanks for taking the time to share.
> 
> LT...



Thanks for the replies I will take picks of the bad ones from now on.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 19, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Thanks for the replies I will take picks of the bad ones from now on.


Yep we want to see em, Keeps the groundie busy anyway.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 19, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Yep we want to see em, Keeps the groundie busy anyway.



Lmao I had to do most of that today he showed up at 10 sore as heck I wore the young fellla out. He is good help just not broke in and yesterday 12 hours of skit it wore him down He does not have to be told to work though, which is good. We finished and changed a tube in the rear bucket truck tire, the hard way with a 4 way and cheater pipe for a little trimming job tomorrow! Then got to fix a line on the grapple truck and tag it for finishing a clearing job I had started before the pine and get my skid back home Got to push the pine in the hole lol.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 19, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> Great job and thread Rope!



Thanks may be a little while before another tree like that lol


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 19, 2009)

What did you do with the wood from that pine, i know you don't want it as firewwod. Do you burn it in a pile or carry it to a dump. Usually when i cut an unwanted tree i will just pile it up and burn it.


----------



## treeslayer (Aug 19, 2009)

took ya long enough, Pops!





 just kidding wayne, top shelf work my brother.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 19, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> What did you do with the wood from that pine, i know you don't want it as firewwod. Do you burn it in a pile or carry it to a dump. Usually when i cut an unwanted tree i will just pile it up and burn it.



No as a business can't burn but I have forty acres and a 2 acre hole I am filling.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 19, 2009)

treeslayer said:


> took ya long enough, Pops!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol my climb bone is back, with nothing to climb for a little while. Oh well back to being a bucket baby lmao


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 20, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Lol my climb bone is back, with nothing to climb for a little while. Oh well back to being a bucket baby lmao


Give me the bucket, I would think it is a whole lot easier to do than climb.lol


----------



## treeslayer (Aug 20, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Give me the bucket, I would think it is a whole lot easier to do than climb.lol



our nifty lift is down, means I climb everything. most times the ride is nice, but having a big target underneath is a whole different approach to dropping or lowering wood.


----------



## asthesun (Aug 20, 2009)

so you only had one groundman to help you with this? i only saw the one anyway. its hard to believe you spent several days on this tree. it looks very pricey, you should have hired more help to move things along. also it looks like you didnt rope any wood out, just chunked the whole thing off tiny pieces. imo, this tree could be done in about 4-5 hours with ~4-5 groundmen, 3/4" bullrope and the biggest block you can get your hands on. props though for having the balls to climb a sappy tree more than once. having to use the gojo more than once a week chaps me.


----------



## pdqdl (Aug 20, 2009)

Yeah, but what would he do with all those people the next day? I'll bet if ol' Rope had two months of work lined up, he could get as many of those Arkansas ridgerunners as he needed to tote out the logs.

Sometimes it's smarter to just keep all the money for yourself. Other times, it might be wiser to do without the hassle of hiring others even if the money was there.

Right now I am bumming out too much over my help... Not enough work to pay all the bills, keep the guys working, and it doesn't help that they can't do 1/2 of what I think they should. Nearly all my equipment is in constant repair...They won't follow simple instructions...

It would be much easier to do it Rope's way.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 20, 2009)

asthesun said:


> so you only had one groundman to help you with this? i only saw the one anyway. its hard to believe you spent several days on this tree. it looks very pricey, you should have hired more help to move things along. also it looks like you didnt rope any wood out, just chunked the whole thing off tiny pieces. imo, this tree could be done in about 4-5 hours with ~4-5 groundmen, 3/4" bullrope and the biggest block you can get your hands on. props though for having the balls to climb a sappy tree more than once. having to use the gojo more than once a week chaps me.



Doesn't any body ever read anymore I don't do big wood to the spar I am on because, I have no health ins or life. You are full of it if you think you would have done this tree in five hours with no crane. You would have had the 3 phaze on the house burning it down what a friggin blowhard.


I am going to say this once fast is not always best I have been in this business for many years without a claim. Going too fast causes more problems than anything I know of.


----------



## blueatlascedar (Aug 20, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Doesn't any body ever read anymore I don't do big wood to the spar I am on because, I have no health ins or life. You are full of it if you think you would have done this tree in five hours with no crane. You would have had the 3 phaze on the house burning it down what a friggin blowhard.
> 
> 
> I am going to say this once fast is not always best I have been in this business for many years without a claim. Going too fast causes more problems than anything I know of.



LOL, I was wondering how long it would be to you saw that reply about knocking that puppy down in 4-5 hours. I think you did a great job and worked at the pace YOU were comfortable with, and that's all that matters. I hate rigging big wood off the same stick myself and often do it just like you did, a slice at a time with no damage to anything when the rakes are put away!


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 20, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Doesn't any body ever read anymore I don't do big wood to the spar I am on because, I have no health ins or life. You are full of it if you think you would have done this tree in five hours with no crane. You would have had the 3 phaze on the house burning it down what a friggin blowhard.
> 
> 
> I am going to say this once fast is not always best I have been in this business for many years without a claim. Going too fast causes more problems than anything I know of.



Dont mind him rope - too many palm trees probably, lol. Everything looks easy on a pc.

If I had a good crew I would have probably layed plywood on the roof and lowered smaller chunks down, and made them cut em up.

The last part would of had to be wafered like you did.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 20, 2009)

blueatlascedar said:


> LOL, I was wondering how long it would be to you saw that reply about knocking that puppy down in 4-5 hours. I think you did a great job and worked at the pace YOU were comfortable with, and that's all that matters. I hate rigging big wood off the same stick myself and often do it just like you did, a slice at a time with no damage to anything when the rakes are put away!



Yup he's going to end up like the fleeing hack a few pages back.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 20, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> Dont mind him rope - too many palm trees probably, lol. Everything looks easy on a pc.
> 
> If I had a good crew I would have probably layed plywood on the roof and lowered smaller chunks down, and made them cut em up.
> 
> The last part would of had to be wafered like you did.



I would if I had insurance to cover me but the big problem is inexperienced groundy I am sure you could have done fine on this tree. I have my doubts about someone thinking they could blast through this in near 100 temps in 4-5 hours.If I could screw it all back together I would forfeit my 2k and sit back and lmfao. Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh k I just checked and that splains it all he is just a babe barely out of teens:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 20, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> I would if I had insurance to cover me but the big problem is inexperienced groundy I am sure you could have done fine on this tree. I have my doubts about someone thinking they could blast through this in near 100 temps in 4-5 hours.If I could screw it all back together I would forfeit my 2k and sit back and lmfao. Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh k I just checked and that splains it all he is just a babe barely out of teens:hmm3grin2orange:



Hahahahah. baby barely out of his teens, lol.

I'd rep that one if I could.


----------



## asthesun (Aug 20, 2009)

srsly, not trying to hurt your feelings. we do this all the time. stupid people make a deck or house or w/e around a huge tree. big rope, big pulley, lotsa help. what are you talking about no health insurance? you scrrd of getting hurt? the worst thats gonna happen is that you have some roof to repair. cant afford the 3/4" bull rope? i just bought a 1-1/8" spool, 98k tensile, too bad i cant find a pulley for it . *time/money*


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 20, 2009)

asthesun said:


> srsly, not trying to hurt your feelings. we do this all the time. stupid people make a deck or house or w/e around a huge tree. big rope, big pulley, lotsa help. what are you talking about no health insurance? you scrrd of getting hurt? the worst thats gonna happen is that you have some roof to repair. cant afford the 3/4" bull rope? i just bought a 1-1/8" spool, 98k tensile, too bad i cant find a pulley for it . *time/money*



Dude, you are seriously retarded! This statement seals it.

Go trim a palm tree. troll.


----------



## asthesun (Aug 20, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> Dude, you are seriously retarded! This statement seals it.
> 
> Go trim a palm tree. troll.



lmao. grow a set! you and your buddie's tree skilz are seriously lacking.either that or you didnt bid high enough. very VERY few trees cant be hit in one day. if you chose to do it the slow way (no crane) thats between you and your customer. the crane i call would take that tree in 3-4 pieces.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 20, 2009)

asthesun said:


> srsly, not trying to hurt your feelings. we do this all the time. stupid people make a deck or house or w/e around a huge tree. big rope, big pulley, lotsa help. what are you talking about no health insurance? you scrrd of getting hurt? the worst thats gonna happen is that you have some roof to repair. cant afford the 3/4" bull rope? i just bought a 1-1/8" spool, 98k tensile, too bad i cant find a pulley for it . *time/money*



I have the best arborist block I could find a 200 foot 3/4 bullrope and porta wrap. I am scared of not being able to support my family now go spike a prune job and get out of this professional thread.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 20, 2009)

asthesun said:


> lmao. grow a set! you and your buddie's tree skilz are seriously lacking.either that or you didnt bid high enough. very VERY few trees cant be hit in one day. if you chose to do it the slow way (no crane) thats between you and your customer. the crane i call would take that tree in 3-4 pieces.



:notrolls2:


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 20, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> I have the best arborist block I could find a 200 foot 3/4 bullrope and porta wrap. I am scared of not being able to support my family now go spike a prune job and get out of this professional thread.



And stay away from those chippers they're too loud and really scary!


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 20, 2009)

Blakesmaster said:


> And stay away from those chippers they're too loud and really scary!



Lmao mine needs repair but ya got me there a little didn't ya


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey, Sunny boy. If you had just taken the time to read this thread you would see Rope's thought processes and humble nature throughout. He made comments over and over that a young punk like OD could have beat that tree down much faster but that didn't matter to him. He got the job and the job's done. He couldn't take equipment on the premises and he doesn't like taking big wood off a block on the spar he's on. Who the hell can blame him with a newbie on the ground? That ####'s ####ing dangerous and Rope's got people who depend on him to get home safe. Do you? You might have done things differently or faster but all in all, Rope did it Rope's way and everything's good.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 20, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Lmao mine needs repair but ya got me there a little didn't ya



No, Rope, I was talking to sunny. Seriously, he's afraid of them and won't work for somebody with one.


----------



## asthesun (Aug 20, 2009)

Blakesmaster said:


> Hey, Sunny boy. If you had just taken the time to read this thread you would see Rope's thought processes and humble nature throughout. He made comments over and over that a young punk like OD could have beat that tree down much faster but that didn't matter to him. He got the job and the job's done. He couldn't take equipment on the premises and he doesn't like taking big wood off a block on the spar he's on. Who the hell can blame him with a newbie on the ground? That ####'s ####ing dangerous and Rope's got people who depend on him to get home safe. Do you? You might have done things differently or faster but all in all, Rope did it Rope's way and everything's good.



my daughter, my wife and my ex-future wife all depend on me. its all about skills (lack-of in your case) i'm sure they have a labor-ready in your area. get a few! like i said though, not tring to start anything, i just think it could be done alot faster. there's only 3 elements ; climbing skills, ground help/quality, equipment/quality. if you didnt get it done in one day, one of those three is lacking.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 20, 2009)

asthesun said:


> srsly, not trying to hurt your feelings. we do this all the time. stupid people make a deck or house or w/e around a huge tree. big rope, big pulley, lotsa help. what are you talking about no health insurance? you scrrd of getting hurt? the worst thats gonna happen is that you have some roof to repair. cant afford the 3/4" bull rope? i just bought a 1-1/8" spool, 98k tensile, too bad i cant find a pulley for it . *time/money*



No pulley for that?? go figure you fool. 

I wonder how long the guy had that thing sitting around? Did you have to blow off the cobbwebs? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 20, 2009)

asthesun said:


> my daughter, my wife and my ex-future wife all depend on me. its all about skills (lack-of in your case) i'm sure they have a labor-ready in your area. get a few! like i said though, not tring to start anything, i just think it could be done alot faster. there's only 3 elements ; climbing skills, ground help/quality, equipment/quality. if you didnt get it done in one day, one of those three is lacking.



You bash my skills and then say you're not trying to start anything. Right.


----------



## asthesun (Aug 20, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> No pulley for that?? go figure you fool.
> 
> I wonder how long the guy had that thing sitting around? Did you have to blow off the cobbwebs? :hmm3grin2orange:



my rep>your rep



nope just bought it after i won the lottery foo!


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 20, 2009)

*suddenenly you all gangsta??*



asthesun said:


> my rep>your rep
> 
> 
> 
> nope just bought it after i won the lottery foo!



Huh dude?

Edit: you probably rep ho, or proof of how many stupid tree guys there are...sort of like a poll. lol.


----------



## asthesun (Aug 20, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> Huh dude?



sorry, i been drinkin a bit. srry my attitude. it could be done ion 4-5 hours i swear tho. at least, thats how we/i do it here


----------



## Tree Pig (Aug 20, 2009)

Not for nothing but I really dont remeber asthesun ever posting any evidence he ever climbed anything at all. I do seem to see a pattern for him always just trying to be an antaganist and stir bull#### up out of nothing.

As TreeMDS said

:notrolls2:


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 20, 2009)

how did this turn into a pi:censored:ssing contest. Rope ya done a great job, Don't worry about it. Also it is a noble thing to worry about you're familys care. just keep on what you're doing.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 20, 2009)

asthesun said:


> sorry, i been drinkin a bit. srry my attitude. it could be done ion 4-5 hours i swear tho. at least, thats how we/i do it here



Well I could have done it in five minutes but see then I would not get to give a young feller ####. Really though I have been doing professional tree work from the time you were two. So if you want to hit your crack pipe and drink your booze go ahead punk make my day.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 20, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> how did this turn into a pi:censored:ssing contest. Rope ya done a great job, Don't worry about it. Also it is a noble thing to worry about you're familys care. just keep on what you're doing.



Hehehehe I am just warming up lol I have heard the masses talking blocking and I will agree with properly trained ground dudes I could have done faster work of this. No way in hell would it have been safely completed in 4-5 hours without a crane. I tell you what boy come on down here to Ar I will put your azz in a easier tree and hit the stop watch. It will be a tree I would get done in a day so if your a betting man that should be what an hour for ya? I got five grand for ya if you climb it and piece it down your way in that time frame. Whatsya say boy? Only catch is; no damage your insurance and if I win your owned until you learn manners.


----------



## pdqdl (Aug 20, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> ... or proof of how many stupid tree guys there are...



True! And funny too!

I haven't laughed that well for at least a week. This will brighten my disposition for at least until I am done with payroll.

Thanks.


----------



## fishercat (Aug 20, 2009)

*he actually did do something.*



Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Not for nothing but I really dont remeber asthesun ever posting any evidence he ever climbed anything at all. I do seem to see a pattern for him always just trying to be an antaganist and stir bull#### up out of nothing.
> 
> As TreeMDS said
> 
> :notrolls2:



on my way to WORK ,i saw him opening the door to the welfare office.looked like it about killed him.


----------



## Tree Pig (Aug 20, 2009)

fishercat said:


> on my way to WORK ,i saw him opening the door to the welfare office.looked like it about killed him.



lol... Oh yeah love the 1-20-13 statement, counting the days


----------



## pdqdl (Aug 20, 2009)

asthesun said:


> my rep>your rep
> ...



Isn't it kind of silly to compare your rep statistics in a thread where you are criticizing a fellow that has maxed out on rep?

If rep has any meaning to you, shouldn't you respect it?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 20, 2009)

Asthesun, Sounds like you are in fighting mode. You should calm down and apologize. Well, I always do.
Jeff


----------



## oldirty (Aug 20, 2009)

hey rope. dont sweat this bonehead. he's talking about having this tree down in 5hrs with 3 or 4 more temporary laborers. lol. imagine that choas. 2 dudes on the roof with 25ft of top and zero chainsaw experience firing up your 372. and the other 2 on the ground humping that crap to the curb. all the while you are freaking out on the top of the tree because they cant understand a damn thing you are trying to explain.

bet ya 2 of them jerks wouldve walked off the gig too. crying about the sap and heat.


go sharpen your spikes asthesun.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 20, 2009)

oldirty said:


> hey rope. dont sweat this bonehead. he's talking about having this tree down in 5hrs with 3 or 4 more temporary laborers. lol. imagine that choas. 2 dudes on the roof with 25ft of top and zero chainsaw experience firing up your 372. and the other 2 on the ground humping that crap to the curb. all the while you are freaking out on the top of the tree because they cant understand a damn thing you are trying to explain.
> 
> bet ya 2 of them jerks wouldve walked off the gig too. crying about the sap and heat.
> 
> ...



Yeah that is about how I see it too. It would be a little hard for the best on this site top five to get this done in 5 hrs with no equipment. But if I were climbing with you guys I am sure I could be faster knowing someone competent is on the ground. Heck if I had Tackle I would have cut time by two days. The problem when he showed I like to talk a little bs ya know and spent roughly 10 or better hours talking on the ground on this job. I have 17 pines that are the same size but much more room. I will post some picks of them and I can guaranty they will go much faster. My :newbie: and all concerned on this job done excellent no injuries,no damage no problems I am grateful they helped.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 20, 2009)

jefflovstrom said:


> Asthesun, Sounds like you are in fighting mode. You should calm down and apologize. Well, I always do.
> Jeff



Not necessary, my feelings are not hurt at all he is seeing a picture and talking out his azz, I was there and did the job. I thank all that gave their input and would climb along side any of you


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 20, 2009)

pdqdl said:


> Isn't it kind of silly to compare your rep statistics in a thread where you are criticizing a fellow that has maxed out on rep?
> 
> If rep has any meaning to you, shouldn't you respect it?



Thanks but the truth is imo, rep is for fun it is the way we communicate, participate that I look at. I have seen many here that deserve more rep than I have accumulated imho.


----------



## pdqdl (Aug 20, 2009)

I try not to take the rep thing too seriously either, but it offends me that someone would issue a statement comparing their rep to someone else's in a thread where they are criticizing one of their "rep elders".

Besides, I don't think I have ever seen anyone on AS try to win an argument by comparing their rep. It's just rude and inappropriate.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 20, 2009)

pdqdl said:


> I try not to take the rep thing too seriously either, but it offends me that someone would issue a statement comparing their rep to someone else's in a thread where they are criticizing one of their "rep elders".
> 
> Besides, I don't think I have ever seen anyone on AS try to win an argument by comparing their rep. It's just rude and inappropriate.


Me neither, Some of us are cheap ho's and some of you guys actually deserve it.lol


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 20, 2009)

pdqdl said:


> I try not to take the rep thing too seriously either, but it offends me that someone would issue a statement comparing their rep to someone else's in a thread where they are criticizing one of their "rep elders".
> 
> Besides, I don't think I have ever seen anyone on AS try to win an argument by comparing their rep. It's just rude and inappropriate.



Yeah a bit childlike but heck I am guilty at times, hell now instead of rope a dope I guess ya could call me slowpokerope :hmm3grin2orange: I still say faster is not always better though


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 20, 2009)

I am out for 24 or I would rep all I could and come to think about it several of his points were from me:monkey: Aw #### I would rep him too for being a little hardheaded I know I was back then too.


----------



## pdqdl (Aug 20, 2009)

Slowpokerope! That reminds me of Mohammed Ali's Rope-a-dope.

That's pretty funny. I'd rep you for the good humor, but what would be the point?

I hope you noticed that I kept my mouth shut about how long it would take me to get that tree down. I think I would have been talking the owner into letting me into the yard with something bigger than a wheelbarrow, and you will never hear me bragging about my speed in a tree. Actually, I'm pretty slow in a tree, and not terribly courageous, either. I have lots of guts when it comes to chopping them down to the ground, though!

That PDQ in my name represents Professional, Dependable, Quality...Not pretty dam quick.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 20, 2009)

pdqdl said:


> Slowpokerope! That reminds me of Mohammed Ali's Rope-a-dope.
> 
> That's pretty funny. I'd rep you for the good humor, but what would be the point?
> 
> ...


Brawhahaha I so wish I had me bullets lol


----------



## TackleTree (Aug 20, 2009)

Need me to take care of him rope!!! I would  then he would then you and I will Well believe me this was no 5 hr job! But this kid is a nut job! :deadhorse:


----------



## TackleTree (Aug 20, 2009)

We did have a few long conversations while the Newbie was humpin wood. Felt bad.....for a second. Love talking trees!


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 20, 2009)

TackleTree said:


> We did have a few long conversations while the Newbie was humpin wood. Felt bad.....for a second. Love talking trees!



We helped him too he had plenty of breaks I don't believe in being a drill Sergent type service. Most of my help always knows when to work and when to relax. I have found through trail and error pushing men or a job is a bad practice and sooner or later causes injuries.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 20, 2009)

TackleTree said:


> Need me to take care of him rope!!! I would  then he would then you and I will Well believe me this was no 5 hr job! But this kid is a nut job! :deadhorse:



Lmao please asthesun don't respond to this I would not want to pick the pieces up.


----------



## TackleTree (Aug 20, 2009)

Sir yes Sir! Whatever you say SIR! LOL Your a good guy to work for, always enjoy it. Hope the Newb Sticks it out. HE's got potential


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 20, 2009)

TackleTree said:


> Sir yes Sir! Whatever you say SIR! LOL Your a good guy to work for, always enjoy it. Hope the Newb Sticks it out. HE's got potential



Yup check your pms please.


----------



## southpaw (Aug 20, 2009)

Wow , that was a quite job you did there .........really impressive seeing all the restrictions and limitations you had put in front of you .
Thanks for the pictures and updates its been a good thing on your part and made for a good read.

Discard that one posted who is giving you grief ......his post's usually suck and he never has anything much but crap to say anyways .....Great job on you.

southpaw


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 20, 2009)

southpaw said:


> Wow , that was a quite job you did there .........really impressive seeing all the restrictions and limitations you had put in front of you .
> Thanks for the pictures and updates its been a good thing on your part and made for a good read.
> 
> Discard that one posted who is giving you grief ......his post's usually suck and he never has anything much but crap to say anyways .....Great job on you.
> ...



Thanks, I have always said after the first five years, I am not the best climber in the world but I can climb with them and not feel ashamed. I just like the business and professionals on this site and am working toward certification as well. I have learned so much from this site I can never repay except by showing my slowpoke arse in my climbing picks :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## asthesun (Aug 21, 2009)

anyway. cant really convey a tone of voice or mood in a typed message. i swear it all started as constructive criticism. just saying it could be done alot faster, and would have been, if i had done it.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 21, 2009)

asthesun said:


> anyway. cant really convey a tone of voice or mood in a typed message. i swear it all started as constructive criticism. just saying it could be done alot faster, and would have been, if i had done it.



Well that is probably true but 4 or5 hrs is what you said. Now on jobs of this magnitude and I have not seen a whole lot like it, speed is not my biggest concern. I will say in the eighties when I was a young buck, I certainly was much faster that I am at 46. It seems we will never truly know your skill level as you have not posted anything you have climbed. I don't want to end with putting you on ignore and if I needed a greenhorn to give criticism I am sure my :newbie: could provide it. Please feel free to post some picks of your fine work in the future so we can see just how fast you truely are. Then if you make it in 20 more years and if I am still alive, do it again and I will be here to see if you are just as spry, deal?


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 21, 2009)

asthesun said:


> my rep>your rep
> 
> 
> 
> nope just bought it after i won the lottery foo!



Maybe I could let him borrow some of mine lmao.
I hit who I could and you definitely know it lol :monkey:


----------



## pdqdl (Aug 21, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Maybe I could let him borrow some of mine lmao.
> I hit who I could and you definitely know it lol :monkey:




Yeah, that rope shoots rep bullets in 105mm howitzer.


----------



## belgian (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice job Rope !!! well done, even for a Husky user, LOLOLOL..


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 21, 2009)

belgian said:


> Nice job Rope !!! well done, even for a Husky user, LOLOLOL..



Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh I now got a snellerizer 372 and it be a bad dawg lol


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 21, 2009)

pdqdl said:


> Yeah, that rope shoots rep bullets in 105mm howitzer.



My aim was blocked by one of your guards they said something like spread it lmao.


----------



## Tree Pig (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey look I got a new Nova thanks to Rope maybe my rep will be as good as asthesun. 

Yeah know the problem with Horses. There are more horses asses then there are horses.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 21, 2009)

There have been some good points made here about different approaches that I may have taken to increase speed. I have used all methods at one time or another maybe the next tree I can have Tackle on the job and have me up there rocking and rollin. It had been a good long time since any real climbing I was rusty and a little challenged on this project. I will take picks of the 17 coming that are as big but more room but am trying to schedule around this heat. I used to be able to take it much better but now it gets to me quick. I so wish I could work here in winter and friggin Canada or somewhere it ain't so hot in summer.


----------



## TackleTree (Aug 21, 2009)

Rope I have a video camera we can use to document that job. All we need is someone to run it. Not the Newb...lol. Look forward to doing some climbing with you to teach me some stuff. Whenit cools down of course


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 22, 2009)

TackleTree said:


> Rope I have a video camera we can use to document that job. All we need is someone to run it. Not the Newb...lol. Look forward to doing some climbing with you to teach me some stuff. Whenit cools down of course



That would be cool I have one but it does not seem to be computer compatible or at least I ain't figured it out yet. The wife is good a photo's and vids.


----------



## skid row (Aug 22, 2009)

Very nice job rope. Thanks for sharing the great pics.


----------



## TackleTree (Aug 22, 2009)

It is a dvd video camera so easy to upload.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 23, 2009)

TackleTree said:


> It is a dvd video camera so easy to upload.



Thats good mine should be but something is amiss I found out the wifes cam takes vid clips and made one of my new modded husky lol. It is the what I done today thread Should make this blocking thing a little faster :hmm3grin2orange: Ear plugs mandatory it is a loud sob.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 23, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Well that is probably true but 4 or5 hrs is what you said. Now on jobs of this magnitude and I have not seen a whole lot like it, speed is not my biggest concern. I will say in the eighties when I was a young buck, I certainly was much faster that I am at 46. It seems we will never truly know your skill level as you have not posted anything you have climbed. I don't want to end with putting you on ignore and if I needed a greenhorn to give criticism I am sure my :newbie: could provide it. Please feel free to post some picks of your fine work in the future so we can see just how fast you truely are. Then if you make it in 20 more years and if I am still alive, do it again and I will be here to see if you are just as spry, deal?



Kick his ass


----------



## treemandan (Aug 23, 2009)

To be honest ; once the guy said no crane I would assume that he is really trying to make it hard on me and would have not taken the job... cause I would be to scared to. But I really think the guy is a prick with that no crane crap and that is another reason I wouldn't have touched that tree.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 23, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Kick his ass



He's already been whipped into submission it seems.


----------



## asthesun (Aug 23, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Kick his ass



i dont own a donkey. 4-5 hours, i doubt more. thats 4-5 hours in the tree, not 4-5 hours before you get the check. especially dont need more than that if the limbs dont go over the power lines. if they do, add 10-20 mins. climb up to first limb, rope it to the roof or tag it off the roof. repeat til you buttcatch the top and tag it off the roof, then buttcatch or snatchblock the thing down til you cant cuz the roof is too close. then and only then should you bother to cut little disks you can throw. only reason i say this tree would take longer is because of lack of help, which i see you only had one, so thats fine. i personally cant stand climbing a removal more than once. every now and then there's one that takes a long time (8-10 hours) and when that happens i dont come down til the job is done and there's usually 6 men busy on the ground the whole time. things are going alot faster now that i dont smoke cigarettes anymore. honestly though, like the guy up there said, i would have told the guy to sod off if he said no crane, either that or tripled the price for aggravation fees.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 23, 2009)

asthesun said:


> i dont own a donkey. 4-5 hours, i doubt more. thats 4-5 hours in the tree, not 4-5 hours before you get the check. especially dont need more than that if the limbs dont go over the power lines. if they do, add 10-20 mins. climb up to first limb, rope it to the roof or tag it off the roof. repeat til you buttcatch the top and tag it off the roof, then buttcatch or snatchblock the thing down til you cant cuz the roof is too close. then and only then should you bother to cut little disks you can throw. only reason i say this tree would take longer is because of lack of help, which i see you only had one, so thats fine. i personally cant stand climbing a removal more than once. every now and then there's one that takes a long time (8-10 hours) and when that happens i dont come down til the job is done and there's usually 6 men busy on the ground the whole time. things are going alot faster now that i dont smoke cigarettes anymore. honestly though, like the guy up there said, i would have told the guy to sod off if he said no crane, either that or tripled the price for aggravation fees.



what does BTK and FTW mean?


----------



## ChiHD (Aug 23, 2009)

treemandan said:


> what does BTK and FTW mean?



maybe 

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=ftw

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=btk


could just be his initials too!!


----------



## Tree Pig (Aug 23, 2009)

treemandan said:


> what does BTK and FTW mean?



He is from Florida it may be an attempt at the Alphabet 


here let me out a little


----------



## teamtree (Aug 23, 2009)

Rope good job on the tree....I think you did just fine on it and you are still in one piece and no property damage. Sometimes physical labor is the answer to the question. I work with a guy like you and instead of paying the crane he like to keep the money for himself even though it meant harder work for him. I know it was not an option for you but there is nothing wrong with working hard. If you ain't scared of it. Which you are not....obviously. 

Out of curiousity...did you ever think about setting the rigging in place and making your cut then coming out of the tree to pull the logs over? You have to leave some hold but to get down safely. I would not recommend it on any leaners put something straight up and down you could do it. Just a thought.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 23, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> He is from Florida it may be an attempt at the Alphabet
> 
> 
> here let me out a little



Allright, I need to change pants.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 23, 2009)

ArborCARE(705) said:


> maybe
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=ftw
> 
> ...



I tell ya if this guy ever finds out where I live I am really going to have a situation here.

Yo, Asthesun, we're cool right? I mean nothing to kill or get killed over, just an internet forum right?


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 23, 2009)

treemandan said:


> I tell ya if this guy ever finds out where I live I am really going to have a situation here.
> 
> Yo, Asthesun, we're cool right? I mean nothing to kill or get killed over, just an internet forum right?


I'm tellin him where you live dan. But for a small fee i will keep silent. Ok being the ho i am i'll keep quite for some rep.lol


----------



## treemandan (Aug 23, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> I'm tellin him where you live dan. But for a small fee i will keep silent. Ok being the ho i am i'll keep quite for some rep.lol



Yeah I know how you guys are bout that rep, you too Asthesun, don't think I don't.
But I give him some credit for being someone who can do the work and has interest.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 23, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Yeah I know how you guys are bout that rep, you too Asthesun, don't think I don't.
> But I give him some credit for being someone who can do the work and has interest.


Just messin with ya there. But you're right he probably is good at what he does.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 23, 2009)

asthesun said:


> i dont own a donkey. 4-5 hours, i doubt more. thats 4-5 hours in the tree, not 4-5 hours before you get the check. especially dont need more than that if the limbs dont go over the power lines. if they do, add 10-20 mins. climb up to first limb, rope it to the roof or tag it off the roof. repeat til you buttcatch the top and tag it off the roof, then buttcatch or snatchblock the thing down til you cant cuz the roof is too close. then and only then should you bother to cut little disks you can throw. only reason i say this tree would take longer is because of lack of help, which i see you only had one, so thats fine. i personally cant stand climbing a removal more than once. every now and then there's one that takes a long time (8-10 hours) and when that happens i dont come down til the job is done and there's usually 6 men busy on the ground the whole time. things are going alot faster now that i dont smoke cigarettes anymore. honestly though, like the guy up there said, i would have told the guy to sod off if he said no crane, either that or tripled the price for aggravation fees.



Asthesonnyboy you sure seem confident but let me tell you something. I am merely going by the fact of your age here and could be wrong. This tree you likely could not legally touch because of the close proximity of minimum 12500 volt lines. I can because; I have supervised men doing so since you were eight and done the work since you were two. I see you mouth a lot of trash but do nothing or bring nothing to show. All mouth and no action the way I see ya boy.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 23, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Asthesonnyboy you sure seem confident but let me tell you something. I am merely going by the fact of your age here and could be wrong. This tree you likely could not legally touch because of the close proximity of minimum 12500 volt lines. I can because; I have supervised men doing so since you were eight and done the work since you were two. I see you mouth a lot of trash but do nothing or bring nothing to show. All mouth and no action the way I see ya boy.



Good point/points. That is what I tell guys who surprise me with monster TD's through the high tension. I say" I am not qualified and I don't think you are either"
Being able to TD that pine with the :newbie:, the heat, the HO , just the two of you, yeah well, you know...


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 23, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Good point/points. That is what I tell guys who surprise me with monster TD's through the high tension. I say" I am not qualified and I don't think you are either"
> Being able to TD that pine with the :newbie:, the heat, the HO , just the two of you, yeah well, you know...



My last job of 13 years was danger tree forman for the power company may be why I am slow good lmao


----------



## outofmytree (Aug 24, 2009)

Rope that was the nastiest tree-in-house job I have had the pleasure of seeing. High voltage, delicate roof, no heavy vehicle access. I like the clean finish with no damage. I bet the HO and his neighbours did too.

I have not had the pleasure (or pain) of such a job without the benifit of a crane but I am ok at tree math. Let me explain tree math. Its the process by which you demonstrate that blowhards are just that.

Take a look at post 4, bottom picture. Now count with me. No less than 22 limbs that need rigging. Using the climber in that picture as a guide, no less than 7 pieces 6 feet high to rig out leaving a stick at least 10 foot above the roof. Not forgetting the top that means, now work with me here, 22 + 7 + 1 = 28 major pieces of rigging. How many times does 28 go into 5 hours? Yes boys and girls, roughly 11 minutes per piece rigged and on the ground in order to have this puppy down to roof plus 10 feet in 5 hours. In order to complete this piece of arboricultural magic, Asthesun need now only wave his magic wand and remove all the wafers from a stick 10 foot above and 8 foot below the roof in 60 minutes. At 6 inches each thats 20 cuts above the roof. At 1 foot each thats 8 cuts below. Now lets do the tree math again people. 20 + 8 = 28 cuts in 60 minutes which is how long per cut? Yes. thats right, our intrepid hero Asthesun blocks down this puppy in just 128 seconds per slice. Woot. Im impressed.

Numbers don't lie. 

Asthesun I think we all know what magic wand you were clutching tightly when you made the bogus claim that this tree could be easily done in 5-6 hours. 

Rope, I know you didn't need the help, but please forgive me. It had to be done.


----------



## BakerTREE (Aug 24, 2009)

I love the tree math  And ropen...I really really enjoyed the job part of this thread -- thanks again for taking the time to share it with all of us!


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Aug 24, 2009)

Well done rope! Thanks for posting. 

Bit of a PITA, but you persevered and won the war.


----------



## TackleTree (Aug 24, 2009)

asthesun said:


> i dont own a donkey. 4-5 hours, i doubt more. thats 4-5 hours in the tree, not 4-5 hours before you get the check. especially dont need more than that if the limbs dont go over the power lines. if they do, add 10-20 mins. climb up to first limb, rope it to the roof or tag it off the roof. repeat til you buttcatch the top and tag it off the roof, then buttcatch or snatchblock the thing down til you cant cuz the roof is too close. then and only then should you bother to cut little disks you can throw. only reason i say this tree would take longer is because of lack of help, which i see you only had one, so thats fine. i personally cant stand climbing a removal more than once. every now and then there's one that takes a long time (8-10 hours) and when that happens i dont come down til the job is done and there's usually 6 men busy on the ground the whole time. things are going alot faster now that i dont smoke cigarettes anymore. honestly though, like the guy up there said, i would have told the guy to sod off if he said no crane, either that or tripled the price for aggravation fees.




Some people just cant admit that they wrote a check their arse cant cash. He admitted he was a little tipsy, talkin junk, then got called on it and is now backed into a corner, peeing down his leg.

Come on Asthesun, admit you were wrong and without seeing the tree and situation used bad judgement and if we all didnt call you out you could easily admit it. This is your chance to pop that zit and become a man by admitting you were incorrect


----------



## treeslayer (Aug 25, 2009)

asthesun said:


> sorry, i been drinkin a bit. srry my attitude. it could be done ion 4-5 hours i swear tho. at least, thats how we/i do it here



Them little palm trees, or lemon trees?:hmm3grin2orange:

drink on.opcorn:


----------



## asthesun (Aug 25, 2009)

treeslayer said:


> Them little palm trees, or lemon trees?:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> drink on.opcorn:



people who think that florida is all palms havent been to 90% of florida, which actually has few palms.

i was only drinking as of my 2nd or 3rd post. i stand by my 4-5 hour estimate.


----------



## asthesun (Aug 25, 2009)

treemandan said:


> I tell ya if this guy ever finds out where I live I am really going to have a situation here.
> 
> Yo, Asthesun, we're cool right? I mean nothing to kill or get killed over, just an internet forum right?



to clarify

http://forums.d2jsp.org/index.php?act=guild&a=13&i=1018

its a video game forum. a game i havent played in a while. i am the owner of the guild that someone else started and named


----------



## treeslayer (Aug 25, 2009)

asthesun said:


> i stand by my 4-5 hour estimate.


 without a crane, you are BS ing.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Aug 25, 2009)

asthesun said:


> i stand by my 4-5 hour estimate.



Four to five hours with no crane... now I didn't see the tree but lots of pics. You must be a better man than I.


----------



## pdqdl (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: 4-5 hours to remove.*

I think it could be done.


By someone, somewhere, under ideal circumstances, using a good sized crew of olympic-fitness groundmen, who were better at rigging than a yacht crew training for the America's cup. The climber would need to be able to hand over hand up a rope to the top of the tree, and be able to move about as fast as a squirrel in a tree. He would need to be strong enough to make horizontal cuts lickety-split using a Husqvarna 3120 with a big bar for several hours (after all, Rope likes Husqy saws).

But sure, no problem for the right guy. Even then, there would be more risk than Rope was going to take.


----------



## pdqdl (Aug 25, 2009)

TreeClimber57 said:


> ... You must be a better man than I.



I think that is what he is trying to tell us all.


----------



## treeslayer (Aug 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by asthesun View Post
i stand by my 4-5 hour estimate.

I can run 8 - 10 miles a day. I run saws like nobody's business. I have worked with phenomenal riggers and ground crews,(i.e.. JPS running our crew during Isabel, nobody better), and others I trained for many years. Even if you could take that tree down that fast, (somehow ) it would take 3 days to clean it. but YOU can't.



Anybody can type,.

Wayne, u da man.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 25, 2009)

asthesun said:


> people who think that florida is all palms havent been to 90% of florida, which actually has few palms.
> 
> i was only drinking as of my 2nd or 3rd post. i stand by my 4-5 hour estimate.



Allthemouth You come in to a post that is one of the harder jobs posted in this professional forum and think your all that. I believe you are fos, I bet it takes you four hours to wake up in the mourning. I will say son, you have been interesting however mouth and action are not the same, you may need to stick to playing your video games and leave trees to pros.


----------



## mckeetree (Aug 25, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Allthemouth You come in to a post that is one of the harder jobs posted in this professional forum and think your all that. I believe you are fos, I bet it takes you four hours to wake up in the mourning. I will say son, you have been interesting however mouth and action are not the same, you may need to stick to playing your video games and leave trees to pros.



Yep.


----------



## fireman (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey Treeslayer thanks allot one way.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: 4to 5 hrs you have to be joking.WE have done some big trees in a day but no way you could get that down with clean up in 4-5 hrs with out a crane.I think your fingers on the computer board makes you a hero lets see some of your work on here or better yet put a video up with a tree growing through a house and take it down show us what you are all about in 4 hrs. and that is with out hitting the house, power lines cars, and the neighbors house.


----------



## treeslayer (Aug 25, 2009)

and if I had a 60 - 90 ton crane, an hour. max. :jawdrop: outriggers down and up.

what took YOU so long?


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 26, 2009)

treeslayer said:


> and if I had a 60 - 90 ton crane, an hour. max. :jawdrop: outriggers down and up.
> 
> what took YOU so long?



Yeah then wait,wait on the phone to ring lol It has got bad on calls if I get two a week I feel grateful. I need 30 to feel I am a business. I have asked myself over and over why do you still hold on with all the wannabees, illegals,and it is because; I can't lose the farm and equipment I have worked so frigging hard to accumulate. I guess if it gets too bad I will have to find a job and do this on the side. Customers suck when all they care about is price. I have too many shoppers that do not compare apples.


----------



## outofmytree (Aug 26, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah then wait,wait on the phone to ring lol It has got bad on calls if I get two a week I feel grateful. I need 30 to feel I am a business. I have asked myself over and over why do you still hold on with all the wannabees, illegals,and it is because; I can't lose the farm and equipment I have worked so frigging hard to accumulate. I guess if it gets too bad I will have to find a job and do this on the side. Customers suck when all they care about is price. I have too many shoppers that do not compare apples.



Perhaps you are aiming at the wrong target Rope. I have had great succes from emailing businesses asking for treework. A little humour seems to help as does an outrageous discount up front. It blew these people away when they would email at 9am, I would call them at 9.05 am, visit the site by 10am and offer a discount to do the work immediately. I did some dirt cheap work. But at least it was work. Some of those clients I picked up are now my best earners.

Hope the phone rings some more for ya Rope.


----------



## treeslayer (Aug 26, 2009)

treeslayer said:


> and if I had a 60 - 90 ton crane, an hour. max. :jawdrop: outriggers down and up.
> 
> what took YOU so long?



rope this comment was aimed at the 4-5 hour clown, NOT you buddy.


----------



## asthesun (Aug 26, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Allthemouth You come in to a post that is one of the harder jobs posted in this professional forum and think your all that. I believe you are fos, I bet it takes you four hours to wake up in the mourning. I will say son, you have been interesting however mouth and action are not the same, you may need to stick to playing your video games and leave trees to pros.



this is not a big tree. if that things passes for a big tree where you are at, thats a joke. i tried to smooth things over with you but you started to try insulting me. you claim i cant have climbed anything because i dont desire your approval and therefor dont post pics of my work? pfft. i'll go so far as to say that even in your prime you were a mediocre climber at best. you obviously arent comfortable on your hooks. how do you rope anything out with 4 foot stubs on the stag anyway? and you dont take wood to the trunk? lol. thats removal 101 dude. but you cant do that with the 4 foot stubs you left, again. tell me again how many DAYS it took you to take this tree out? i've never claimed to be the best or fastest, but i'm definitely a helluva lot better and faster than you.


----------



## treeslayer (Aug 26, 2009)

asthesun said:


> this is not a big tree. if that things passes for a big tree where you are at, thats a joke.



comments like this are the joke. 

its a big tree for most anywhere.


----------



## outofmytree (Aug 26, 2009)

Whether the tree is big is relative. Whether the tree is difficult is not. 

Asthesun post your proof of comparable work. Then everyone will have to eat humble pie and proclaim you to be as good as you say.

_The poster wishes to advise that anyone holding their breath waiting for photographic evidence of Asthesun turning tough trees into toothpicks is likely to need oxygen shortly_


----------



## blueatlascedar (Aug 26, 2009)

outofmytree said:


> Whether the tree is big is relative. Whether the tree is difficult is not.
> 
> Asthesun post your proof of comparable work. Then everyone will have to eat humble pie and proclaim you to be as good as you say.
> 
> _The poster wishes to advise that anyone holding their breath waiting for photographic evidence of Asthesun turning tough trees into toothpicks is likely to need oxygen shortly_



LOL :agree2:


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 26, 2009)

asthesun said:


> this is not a big tree. if that things passes for a big tree where you are at, thats a joke. i tried to smooth things over with you but you started to try insulting me. you claim i cant have climbed anything because i dont desire your approval and therefor dont post pics of my work? pfft. i'll go so far as to say that even in your prime you were a mediocre climber at best. you obviously arent comfortable on your hooks. how do you rope anything out with 4 foot stubs on the stag anyway? and you dont take wood to the trunk? lol. thats removal 101 dude. but you cant do that with the 4 foot stubs you left, again. tell me again how many DAYS it took you to take this tree out? i've never claimed to be the best or fastest, but i'm definitely a helluva lot better and faster than you.



I don't have to insult you,your mouth does it for you. I am twice the climber you will ever be boy as in 26 years, no one including myself has ever been hurt other than minor cuts and bruises. I have supervised men doing this work longer than you have done the work. Why if your so good don't ya take me up on the bet punk, it is because your not the man you think you are. You are one step away from ignore and right there with sappy and gobs so make my day punk. Ps the tree was large, I have done much bigger son, even worse and Florida is not known for big trees so go ahead and insult yourself some more as you prune the orange trees.


----------



## treeslayer (Aug 26, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> I don't have to insult you,your mouth does it for you. I am twice the climber you will ever be boy as in 26 years, no one including myself has ever been hurt other than minor cuts and bruises. I have supervised men doing this work longer than you have done the work. Why if your so good don't ya take me up on the bet punk, it is because your not the man you think you are. You are one step away from ignore and right there with sappy and gobs so make my day punk. Ps the tree was large, I have done much bigger son, even worse and Florida is not known for big trees so go ahead and insult yourself some more as you prune the orange trees.



whup his ass, rope!!

we know who does the work, and we know who can only write about it. :agree2:


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 26, 2009)

treeslayer said:


> whup his ass, rope!!
> 
> we know who does the work, and we know who can only write about it. :agree2:



Oh but he has them nice charts and graphs, lmfao; you know the tree he turned down, the type I do daily when rolling. That right boy, I searched this whole sight to find work you done and my only compliment for ya is; you sure can do pretty charts and graphs to explain why you turned down a tree I would have done without a hitch.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 26, 2009)

I sent out 16 letters to prime existing clients. One netting a 3g job with no stupid questions asked if you know what I mean by that.
If ye seeks...

Last job I posted ( topped birch) I was going to ask to put a yard sign up. I hate these signs mainly cause some guys go over board with them, put them in real bad spots and also neglect them. I really hate the ones that get blown around. To me that is not a sign, that is litter.


----------



## treeslayer (Aug 26, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Oh but he has them nice charts and graphs, lmfao; you know the tree he turned down, the type I do daily when rolling. That right boy, I searched this whole sight to find work you done and my only compliment for ya is; you sure can do pretty charts and graphs to explain why you turned down a tree I would have done without a hitch.




I found it, too.
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=98843

I don't turn anything down, and usually get 80% of my my bids back as work. I get called to do trees that others can't all the time.
That's why they call me. 

gonna call yourself a treeclimber, gotta climb some trees, boy!


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 26, 2009)

treeslayer said:


> rope this comment was aimed at the 4-5 hour clown, NOT you buddy.



I know I was referring to why I do my work myself however if storms hit my area I have made contact with people in here that will be getting called to help. I would expand my customer base ten fold by doing so if that makes sense?


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 26, 2009)

treeslayer said:


> I found it, too.
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=98843
> 
> I don't turn anything down, and usually get 80% of my my bids back as work. I get called to do trees that others can't all the time.
> ...



Brawhahahaha that's it simple spring pole job. I have done thousands similar no big deal.If I turn down a tree no one better climb it.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 26, 2009)

Look, Ropes allready admited he was taking his time with the thing and explained good reasons why. There are diferences between a pro and a hotshot, one being is the pro makes it in the next day.
To say how long it would take by pics alone isn't a good practice . 

Hey, Asthesun, have you been to ******** yet?


----------



## treeslayer (Aug 26, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> I know I was referring to why I do my work myself however if storms hit my area I have made contact with people in here that will be getting called to help. I would expand my customer base ten fold by doing so if that makes sense?



That's what I do rope, travel to the work, and implement a system to manage hundreds of phone calls a day that culminate in proper task management, and I have perfected this system over many years. I set up local, use local companies, and leave everybody very satisfied with the work and cost. this leaves quite a customer base, 

I have met some good guys on here, and working together makes everybody money, buts it all about the work. 

we WILL be talking when these winter storms hit.


----------



## treeslayer (Aug 26, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Hey, Asthesun, have you been to ******** yet?




send him over to the treehouse, butch and the boys will set him straight.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 26, 2009)

treeslayer said:


> send him over to the treehouse, butch and the boys will set him straight.



I've been there some in the past. Butch seems like one tough old bastid fer sure - good $#i!! indeed.

Its a good site too...I'm just so used to harrassing all of you now that I pretty much just hang here when I've got the time.


----------



## treeslayer (Aug 26, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> Butch seems like one tough old bastid fer sure - good $#i!! indeed.



they tend to sugercoat everything over there, that's fer sure.:hmm3grin2orange:

he'd get chewed up and spat out in minutes.


----------



## fireman (Aug 26, 2009)

rope you would be the first person I would call when we get storm damage up here same with brimmstone and I know slayer has a few people in mind to.The funny thing we don't have to prove anything to anybody or actions and work speak for its self.Especially our customers that is the only thing that counts.


----------

